
Facebook engineer quits, slamming stances on hateful and racist speech - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/08/facebook-employee-quit-racism/
======
marcjensen
Duplicates:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24411758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24411758)

